# 2013 - 12 weeks of natty growth - begginers guide to clean bulking



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

2013 - New Year, new begginings and all that....

2012 was an up and down year for me mentally and physically. From the point of being near suicidal and depressed, to being massively happy and making huge steps and investments in my future. In training I've hit lots of personal bests, improved drastically, lost a lot of it form stress and illness, and rebounded again, only to drop a lot of it again in the last couple of weeks.

This is going to be a bit of a read, but hopefully I'll be able to share some of what I've learned in the couple of years serious training that I've been doing, learning from mistakes I've made, across various diets, routines and input from others. I see a lot of newbies asking what splits to do, why they wont grow etc when there is very little for them to go on from a genuine before and after journey. I give people advice, but in reality I've been a sucker for not following it a lot of the time and as such a hypocrite. (although it's taken this long to understand what works for my body and doesn't - even now I'm still trying new things!).

I'll essentially had a month off by the time I get back in the gym and my diet has been shot to **** since Carb Back Loading (CBL). I am going to go from a 4 day split, to a 3 day split. I love doing the 4 day split, and have seen good gains and strength increases, but, I can't commit to 4 nights of gym any more.

Now. I don't think it's all doom and gloom...

Previously I was doing an Upper/Lower/day off/Upper/Lower routine. This meant my muscles were getting constant stimulation, but also given time to repair. I'd reccomend a split like this to any natty. Strength was insanely good on it.

Now though, I'm thinking of going back to a 3 day split, essentially putting all leg day workout in to one, and changing a few of the exercises (no squats, addition of leg press, deadlifts on an upper day). Previously I've found legs to have good growth hitting them hard once a week so I'll see how this goes again. The upper routines will be pretty much the same as before, although followed rigidly now as I've been chopping and changing, particularly when I switched to a CBL diet.

So, my new routine will look like the below.

*Monday Routine: Upper #1*

Flat Bench:

5 sets - 16/8/8/5/5

T bar rows:

3 sets - 12/8/8

DB Shoulder Press:

4 sets - 12/8/8/5

Chins:

20

Tricep Pull Downs:

3 sets - 14/10/8

*Wednesday Routine: Legs *

Hack Squats:

4 sets - 20/16/16/10

Leg Press:

3 sets - 20/12/12

Leg Curls:

3 sets - 20/12/12

Calve Raises:

3 sets - 10 shake off 2 - repeat x 3

SLDL:

3 sets - 10/8/8

*Friday Routine: Upper #2*

Deadlifts:

5 sets - 12/8/5/5/5

DB chest:

4 sets - 12/8/8/5

Dips:

30

Seated Rows:

3 sets - 12/8/8

Military Press:

3 sets - 10/8/8

Incline Bench:

3 sets - 10/10/10

Shrugs:

To finish

I've also never done cardio, however I'm going to be doing 2 days minumum of this a week on non training days, even more so now I live literally across the road from a gorgeous park, and have a 6kg kettle bell and skipping rope lying around, going to try and get the missus involved too for a bit of mutaul motivation. Not sure whether it will be done AM or PM, will be aiming for AM after 200mg of caffiene though so it kick starts my metabolism but will depend if the lass is joining in or not.

Diet wise, I'm going back to one that I know will help me put weight on as I hate being skinny. I followed this and it did put on weight, although I ended up holding a bit of fat and water, thus the introduction of cardio. I'll also be limiting carbs, something I've found difficult to do, and while CBL allowed me to smash the carbs, I couldn't get enough in to do it justice.

*On cardio days: 6:15: 200mg caffiene + 300ml water otherwise sleep until 7:00.*

*
*

*
*7.30am: *40g Whey *= 30p / 4g carbs / 3.5g fat / 119 (kcal) + *35g ground almonds* = 7p/ 7g carbs / 18g fat / 202 (kcal) + *banana* 1p / 20g carbs / 95 (kcals)

11:30am: *200g chicken breast* = 60p / 0g carbs / 7g fat / 400 (kcals) + *70g rice (cooked weight)* 2p / 20g carbs / 1g fat / 94 (kcals)

13:30pm: *200g chicken breast* = 60p / 0g carbs / 7g fat / 400 (kcals) + *70g rice (cooked weight)* 2p / 20g carbs / 1g fat / 94 (kcals)

17:00pm: *40g Whey *= 30p / 4g carbs / 3.5g fat / 119 (kcal) + *35g ground almonds* = 7p/ 7g carbs / 18g fat / 202 (kcal) + *300mg caffeine on training days.*

*19:15pm: 330ml Lucozade + 4g creatine + 30g whey - TRAINING DAY ONLY - **non training just 100ml Lucozade and 4g creatine.*

20:00pm: *200g steak* 60p / 0g carbs / 15g fat / 450 (kcals) + veg + *1 sweet potato* = 2p / 20g carbs / 0 fat / 110 (kcal) *this meal will change but be high protein and medium carbs / medium fats - similar to this example.*

23:00pm: *40g Whey *= 30p / 4g carbs / 3.5g fat / 119 (kcal) + *35g ground almonds* = 7p/ 7g carbs / 18g fat / 202 (kcal)

Protein: 320 / 280 non training

Carbs: 250 / 180g non training

Fat: 150g / 120g non training

kcals: 3,100 (on training days), 2,700 on non-training days

Example of the chicken meals.... :drool:



If I miss a meal, I'll be hammering in what I've missed later on in the evening when possible.

I will be taking 3g of DAA first thing in the morning with a Vit C tablet, 2000mg cod liver oil tablet, 4g creatine and then 3 ZMA caps before bed for one month to aid sleep and recovery, and hopefully maximise the DAA potential as I didn't notice much on it previously aside from massive Peter North style ejacs, and a bit more focus.

Caffiene will be limited to only pre-cardio, and pre-workout. 1, as it helps metabolism and fat burning, 2, because it will give me the energy I need, and 3, to allow the creatine to work to it's fullest as I'm led to believe caffiene impacts this. As I'll be having carbs this will now be my energy source and while this will make me hold water, cardio should help keep it to a minumum which I wasn't doing before and thus bloating.

I won't stop myself having treats, but if I do have treats, I'll be adding in extra cardio.

I'll also be getting 6 hours sleep minimum apart from the odd night out. Alcohol will be kept to a minimum or a couple times a month although evenings meals may have a glass of red. I may have 1 shisha pipe per week.

Lucozade will be taken post workout to help my food fuel my muscles.

A few pictures of my journey so far...in the white tee shirt before I started training @ 10.5 stone about 2 and a half years ago.

In the black tee & mirror shots after 2 years @ 13.11 stone.

In the pink room after a year and a half, around 13 stone, start of 2012.



I'll get some recent pictures, measurements for everything etc up as well so can see what the score is before the 12 weeks commence on the 2nd January.

So, hope you've enjoyed the read and may 2013 bring a healthy, prosperous year to you all and your families! Happy lifting all and hope this journal is useful to a few of you, any questions or input on how the routine or diet can be tweaked feel free to add comments! (and no - I won't be adding squats :lol: ).

EDIT to add pics from 1st Jan.


----------



## Mockett (Jun 26, 2012)

will be interesting to see how this goes


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

i may have just mis-read this but why arn't you doing squats?


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Good luck from a fellow natty mate!


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, I've subbed this also, I think you've got some good potential so lets see how you do


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

ducky699 said:


> i may have just mis-read this but why arn't you doing squats?


1. I don't like them. The gym for me should be enjoyable, not a chore and squats for me seem like a lot of effort for very little gain.

2. When I have done them, I've not seen anywhere near as much growth as I have done when I haven't been doing them. This is further backed up by Scott on his journal. If he doesn't do them, and I've not seen growth from doing them, then they're out. I'm not training for strength or power, purely for aesthetic purposes and to put on weight as cleanly as possible.

The only thing I am concerned about, is hitting legs once a week and having a extra day before doing an upper routine.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

empzb said:


> 1. I don't like them. The gym for me should be enjoyable, not a chore and squats for me seem like a lot of effort for very little gain.
> 
> 2. When I have done them, I've not seen anywhere near as much growth as I have done when I haven't been doing them. This is further backed up by Scott on his journal. If he doesn't do them, and I've not seen growth from doing them, then they're out. I'm not training for strength or power, purely for aesthetic purposes and to put on weight as cleanly as possible.
> 
> The only thing I am concerned about, is hitting legs once a week and having a extra day before doing an upper routine.


fair enough mate, as long as your not just not doing them because you arn't be ars*d and you have reasons, which you do.....il be following this mate, all the best


----------



## Themanthatcan (Aug 3, 2012)

You seem to have had the same sort of 2012 as myself, good look with your journey, subbed.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

cudsyaj said:


> Yeah, I've subbed this also, I think you've got some good potential so lets see how you do


Thanks mate, my genetics are quite poor for bodybuilding, long limbs, not great muscle insertions, poor muscle bellys. Typically I'm also a 'skinny fat', so when I do put on fat, it's straight on the love handles and gut region whereas other areas remain relatively thin and fat free. At the moment, I'd guess I'm about 16/17% BF although I'm going to try get calipered before I start hitting the gym for an accurate measurement.

I've also got a feeling my test levels are on the low side based on a few physical characteristics as well like very little facial hair (at 25) and a few other things although never been tested so this is purely my speculation.

Appreciate the sub though! Hopefully this will be useful to people. I'll also be reviewing certain products along the way - starting with @TheProteinWorks Cherry Bakewell Whey and ZMA which should arrive in the next few days. First time I've switched whey supplier since I started training pretty much aside from the smaller supplies that have got me by.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

ducky699 said:


> fair enough mate, as long as your not just not doing them because you arn't be ars*d and you have reasons, which you do.....il be following this mate, all the best


Thanks buddy. Tried and tested....we'll see after 12 weeks if my pins have grown anyway :lol:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Themanthatcan said:


> You seem to have had the same sort of 2012 as myself, good look with your journey, subbed.


Thanks matey, you too! (sorry to hear about the up and down year, roll on 2013 though! if you're anything like me, 2013 is looking peachy though!)


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Cutandjacked said:


> Good luck from a fellow natty mate!


thanks mate, I may tap you for some advise now and again as from what I recall you've got a pretty decent natty physique so no doubt know your stuff.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

subbed mate, look forward to seeing how you get on, I'm starting a 4 day upper/lower split in the new year.

Good luck with it all, mate. Hope 2013 sees us both pack on some quality muscle.


----------



## Themanthatcan (Aug 3, 2012)

empzb said:


> Thanks matey, you too! (sorry to hear about the up and down year, roll on 2013 though! if you're anything like me, 2013 is looking peachy though!)


Fingers crossed for the awesome 2013!! Let the good times roll...


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Monkey skeleton said:


> subbed mate, look forward to seeing how you get on, I'm starting a 4 day upper/lower split in the new year.
> 
> Good luck with it all, mate. Hope 2013 sees us both pack on some quality muscle.


You won't go wrong with a 4 day split mate. If I had the time and money to keep it up I would but unfortunately I've moved to the otherside of town which means and extra £5 a day in petrol just to get there and back. Then there is the time it adds on to an evening, means I wouldn't have any time with the missus. :lol: It will mean I can have a much more intense and meaningful leg day though as I found my legs respond better to more sets & weight on one day, rather than less sets and higher weight over 2 days.

May also be starting a new job in February, but won't count my chickens before they hatch on that as not even had the interview yet. If that is the case then I'll need to look for a new gym nearer to there and also tell them I like to eat a lot during work hours :lol:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Good luck mate

Reps for admitting to not squatting, dangerous stuff on uk-m lol


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

WilsonR6 said:


> Good luck mate
> 
> Reps for admitting to not squatting, dangerous stuff on uk-m lol


 :lol: I know, am awaiting a barage of being called a pussy and to shut up and squat. If it's good enough for Dutch Scott though then hell I'm going a different route.

Like I said, had better growth not squatting than doing them so fingers crossed I'm not shooting myself in the foot and at the end of 12 weeks I'll be able to turn up with some leg growth


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

empzb said:


> thanks mate, I may tap you for some advise now and again as from what I recall you've got a pretty decent natty physique so no doubt know your stuff.


Cheers dude, here if u need anything or vice versa. And tbh I only smith machine squat... I prefer it to standard squatting and I still feel you can overload the quads in a safer manner.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Cutandjacked said:


> Cheers dude, here if u need anything or vice versa. And tbh I only smith machine squat... I prefer it to standard squatting and I still feel you can overload the quads in a safer manner.


Cheers bud. I did smith squats when I first started, while I found I prefered them to normal squat, I still feel I hit my quads much more doing a hack squat/leg press/leg raise combo though, to the point I'm sick from the lactic acid build up and can't squeeze out a single more rep :lol: Miss that style of training legs that I did start of the year I have to say haha.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Just went for a run after something Mr Francis said on his journal. First time I've run since high school. Did a mile in 11 minutes. Fvcking shocking. Years of smoking have screwed my lungs up that's for sure, panting like a bitch. Will be working on this big time to get to a sub 9 minute mile after 12 weeks.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

After last night it is apparant that my lungs and body are completely out of sync with any cardio. I was rattling afterwards.

So - this is going to be a priority for me to improve. I want to make sure my lungs are up to a semi decent ability, not only as this will help from a BB side of things, but also so I'll be able to be healthier for the future.

Cardio routine will be loosely based on a combination of HIIT and CV work and follow the below.

500 metre jog to warm up.

HIIT sprinting. 100 metre sprint followed by 20 x 6kg kettle bell squats - repeat x 3 and build up to 5. (If I can do more than 3 on first attempt I will).






Followed by Towel Pull ups - not sure how many I can even do of these so will be logging them - aim for 15 in total, followed by push ups, 3 sets of each, alternating.






Followed by kettle bell swings, 6kg x 20 then 100 metre sprint - repeated x 3 and building up.






This shouldn't take more than 30 minutes in total, 2 times a week I'll be aiming for. I don't want to focus too much on the upper body or legs in terms of muscle building, as such I may drop the towel pull ups and press ups and focus more on jogging/skipping/sprinting depending on how my body feels.

Alongside this I'll also be doing a timed 1 mile jog every week, once a week minimum to see how this comes along, I'll probably shoot for making this twice a week depending on how my body reacts to the cardio in combination with the gym with the aim of a sub 9 second mile, and then building up the distance.

I reckon, I'll be burning about 200 calories on the HIIT/CV days and about 130 calories just with the mile jog. Not much granted. But will see how that goes to start. At the end of 12 weeks I'll be hoping to have improved on all CV/HIIT related areas.

Also don't want to lose muscle, so aside from the mirror, I'll be using the scales to measure, I'm losing weight quickly as it is with the time off, **** diet etc so come the start of this, meals are going down!

Also going to put up the odd motivational saying. Sounds corny, but sometimes reading something simple can give me the boost I need, even when I don't want to do a thing. This from Mr Plitt along with @dutch_scott comment in his journal last night just made me gtfo of my house and see what I've been missing.



2013 - all about that thing called LIFE!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Will follow. Same year as you and natty too. Here's to 2013


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Should have enough supps to last the majority of the 12 weeks...



Will run a review of the proteins off over the weekend when I can get to a laptop.

Stats as of tonight.

Neck - 15.5

Right Arm - 14.75

Left Arm - 14.5

Right Quad - 22

Left Quad - 21.75

Waist - 34

Chest - 40/42

Gut - 36 completely relaxed

Right calve - 15

Left calves - 15.25

Right wrist - 6.5

Left wrist - 6.25

Plenty of scope for improvement in 12 weeks.

Got a nice weekend planned with the lass for her birthday now. Longleat. Spa. Perfect.

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## squarego (Dec 4, 2012)

Following this - good luck to you bro... :thumbup1:

Like you mentioned, a review of the supps you are using would be good.


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

empzb said:


> Should have enough supps to last the majority of the 12 weeks...
> 
> View attachment 105466
> 
> ...


Nice stack dude, should see you through the 12 weeks alright. How clean is you diet... sorry if you have already posted earlier on!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Cutandjacked said:


> Nice stack dude, should see you through the 12 weeks alright. How clean is you diet... sorry if you have already posted earlier on!


Thanks bro, the bulk powders protein is all gone now though so I'll be putting another order in probably from the @TheProteinWorks once I get to the bottom of what I've recently ordered.

So, for reviews of the products then so far. @squarego

DAA:

I ran a journal on this previously and felt like I made good strength gains, however I put this down to switching to a new routine rather than the DAA. I found I had issues with erections and getting/maintaining, something I should have had the opposite on, but I did notice my skin get considerably more spotty. It tasted like battery acid. I tried it straight and was the worst supp I've ever tried.

All that said. I only found out I underdosed the whole of the cycle. Weighed the bag and have near 300g left so this should be enough for a decent length run still @ 6g a day which is what I'll be doing.

Creatine:

I've just run a journal on this and feel like it works. I put weight on. Although it was water and dropped off quite quickly after cessation. That also said - my diet was Carb Back Loading halfway through the creatine cycle, got ill for near 3 weeks on and off and cocked up a fair bit. I also didn't get to the gym as much as I should have nearer the end so it really was the carb fvck up and creatine keeping the water in me and the weight up rather than good quality muscle.

This should be a good chance to run for 8 weeks and really put on some water weight (although hopefully the cardio will help reduce this as it sweats out).

ZMA:

I rate this quite well. Whether it's placebo or not I don't know. But as my diet is deficient in zinc and magnesium I find it good to supplement these anyway. I find I get a better sleep, although do feel a tad groggy when I wake up but I think that's due to sleeping well. Also going to make sure I have the caffeine to hand first thing should I need it :lol:

Ok, now on to the proteins.

I've been using Bulk Powders whey predominately through my whole gym going life, while breaking out and trying lots of other different whey powders along the whey (geddit? :lol: I'll get my coat).

Bulk Powders Mint Choc Chip Concentrate:

I've had pretty much the whole Bulk Powders range, started off with the unflavoured, which for this sort of whey wasnt too bad. Could be drunk straight, in milk or water, and was great to cook with, but after 3 purchases I fancied something with a bit more flavour. (Prior to this I used Extreme Nutrition which was absolutely gorgeous, but that was when I had a lot of disposable income. Was a case of cost > money whereas when I started training I was focussed more on the cost of products.

Then moved on to Strawberry (not great, used to add strawberry sauce to mine to enhance the flavour), Chocolate (not bad, not very rich but not the worst chocolate I've ever tried by a long shot), Vanilla (which was too sweet and manufactured IMO) and chocolate brownie (was ok, but didn't taste much different to chocolate)

Moved on from the standard flavours and for the last few consecutive purchases as I liked it that much. Cost wise (pre-VAT) it was bang on the money. Mixes well in both water and milk. Taste was bang on, refreshing when the water was cold enough and quite like a smooth milkshake when in milk. Also went well with either almonds or oats. Never added in EVOO or peanut butter though.

Since the VAT rise though, it doesn't seem as good value now and I thought I'd try something new.

So - onto The Protein Works.

Firstly, the packaging. This shocked me to be honest. I've ordered a lot from online companies, but I've never had a delivery as well packed as this. I was impressed with this from the outset as I've had a few orders damaged, or supps leaking out on delivery.

Unwrapping, the bags that the protein came in was well made. Again, on previous pouches I found they tend to tear and powder spills out of the bottom corners. Hopefully these will be ok, seems spot on so far.

The scoops are decent enough, the fact they're free is a bonus as I won't be under dosing, which I appear to have been doing since starting training as these ones in the delivery are far bigger than the one I was using!! The shakers are also decent quality. Has a measure on the side so you know how much liquid to put in.

I settled on 2 flavours, Lemon Shortcake, and Cherry Bakewell as these were the 2 most unusual.

Lemon shortcake firstly.

I whipped this one out first, as I fancied something refreshing to drink when I got home. Filled the shaker with a good hit of water and knocked it back. First impressions were not great. Tasted weak, slightly acidic, and left a very strange after taste.

I then checked the instructions and noticed it said fill with 200ml of water or milk, and I'd put in WELL in excess of that as I was used to the Bulk Powders whey. Not writing it off, I figured I'd give it another shot later in the evening. Second time around, I filled the shaker with 200ml of water. I was concerned it would not mix well (ala BP stuff) or be too thick (ala Extreme Nutrition) with that amount of water, but it proved to be no issue and the second shake was far, far better. Definately refreshing, no after taste either like before. I'm going to be saving this for the times when I fancy something really perky and fresh.

Next up was the Cherry Bakewell. I had high expectations for this after the Lemon Shortcake and wasn't sure how it was going to come through. I love bakewells, and wasn't sure how the flavour was going to come across and the balance be right. Mixed up the whey with 200ml of milk and gave it a shake. Mixed perfectly. The cherry was the predominant flavour, and then you get a kick of the tart/almond. My misses walked in before I'd finished and instantly saw the packaging. 'Cherry Bakewell?!?' Shes never been one for having whey and detested any of my previous ones, however I managed to get her to have a sip and even she liked it!

Overall, very impressed. Not quite as good as the Extreme Nutrition stuff I had many years ago, however I've not found anything that will ever come close to that. That said, 100% will be ordering more from TheProteinWorks guys.

*If anyone fancies putting an order in to try for yourself, if you put my referral code in: DA994 then you'll get a free 250g of protein*, worth trying one of the stranger flavours, or even a plain one for a side my side comparison of one that you have already.

Vitamin wise, they're all pretty standard, I really also rate Glucosamine too for my joints. Suffer from bad pains in my hands, partly due from typing, however this makes it noticeably better.

So, any questions on supps, more information, etc etc, shout 

Went to Longleat yesterday, and then to a spa for a Rasul treatment. Have to say, absolutely perfect day. The Rasul treatment was epic. If you've never been with you partner I'd 100% recommend it. You basically both get naked, rub mud all over each other, get steamed, then rained on, then have a shower. Absolutely top for bonding and also skin felt great after. Was very relaxing as well. The Spa was quiet and also gave us free run of the Sauna, Steam Room, and Relaxation Suite. If anyone is interested, the one I went to is: http://www.bishopstrow.co.uk/spa/ They are in Warminster, and the treatment was on offer @ £48 rather than £70/80 IIRC. It was a really posh place, the missus and I felt a bit out of place turning up soaked from a day out at Longleat, but that is nothing to do with the place, more to do with the patrons there, the staff were top notch.

Roll on 2013! Why bother sleeping when being awake if better than dreaming at the moment! Hopefully gonna have a top new year and then hammer out this training properly.

Bought a pair of Nike running shoes as well. Comfy, so hopefully I'll be able to not bruise my feet/legs and help improve my times.


----------



## squarego (Dec 4, 2012)

> So, for reviews of the products then so far. @squarego


Appreciated mate. Reading up on all the products (being a newbie!). Deffo have a look at TheProteinWorks as well.

Good luck with it all...


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

subbing in


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

simonthepieman said:


> subbing in


Thanks buddy! learned a lot reading what you have put on here, more so than most with training splits etc.

Also just noticed how long my last post was. Fuuuark! :lol:


----------



## squarego (Dec 4, 2012)

...I replied to a post and it`s been deleted?

Mods? any reason why...


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

squarego said:


> ...I replied to a post and it`s been deleted?
> 
> Mods? any reason why...


 @Milky - can you help mate?

PM if you need to @squarego


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

No posts been deleted at all mate, possibly a mistake at posting but definatly nothing showing up as deleted.

:thumbup1:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Milky said:


> No posts been deleted at all mate, possibly a mistake at posting but definatly nothing showing up as deleted.
> 
> :thumbup1:


thanks buddy! Sorry to drag you in here for no reason :lol: Have a top New Years though fella!

@squarego - you donut :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

empzb said:


> thanks buddy! Sorry to drag you in here for no reason :lol: Have a top New Years though fella!
> 
> @squarego - you donut :lol:


Hey not a problem mate had a read whilst l did and looking good, you seem very determined and liked the vids.

Good luck mate and will pop in again !


----------



## squarego (Dec 4, 2012)

Milky+empzb, apologies I could have swore I hit the send button! Bloody Noobie...


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

squarego said:


> Milky+empzb, apologies I could have swore I hit the send button! Bloody Noobie...


No worries, happens to the best of us! :lol:

Anything important worth asking again?

Happy New Year all! Pics probably Wednesday when I get back to work and can upload.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

So, a few pictures of where I'm at.

A few are tensing, a few are loose, eg the tricep pose was literally letting the gut out and just pushing arms down, no real tense (I had eaten dinner about 30 minutes beforehand :lol: )









So, that's me. After seeing the pics I went for the first run.

*1 mile in 9.33.* I'm going to aim to a mile in sub 8's after 12 weeks as sub 9 should be quite dooable. Running trainers make a world of difference. My calves today are not aching and feet not bruised or blistered.

This was followed by some upper work of towel chins with 1 arm kettle bell swings, with a minute break between supersets

Towel Chins: 8

Kettle swings, each hand: 18

Towel Chins:6

Kettle swings, each hand: 18

Towel Chins: 8

Kettle swings, each hand: 10

Upper routine #1 tonight.

Happy New Year all!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

looking good mate, good foundation to build on over the coming year!

Been meaning to get some pics up on my journal, will try and do it tonight.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Monkey skeleton said:


> looking good mate, good foundation to build on over the coming year!
> 
> Been meaning to get some pics up on my journal, will try and do it tonight.


Thanks buddy. Well it's taken a while to get here, my genetic makeup is absolutely **** for BB and aesthetics IMO but my training has always been sporadic and aside from me doing the journals I always tend to get bored or end up so busy I neglect or skip things.

Just gearing up for my homemade chicken stir fry and some rice.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Sheesh.

First night back last night. Thought I'd start with trusty routine Upper #1 but had to mix up a few exercises as there was a new lass who was the complete shizzle, who I didn't want to make feel uncomfortable by a) Looking directly at as if I was perving, and B) doing a, and pulling lots of sex faces doing my lifts :lol:

Then, even worse than having to change up the routine, is that my strength has just vanished. I wasn't the strongest breh but it's taken me a good few months back in terms of strength.

10kg dropped on bench

20kg on seated rows

10kg on mili press

On the + side, chins are better than before, probably due to doing a couple days on and off of towel pull ups.

My upper body is achy today, not doms, but that dull feeling where they are saying to me 'feed me and I'll love it'.

Dinner....



Had to make up for a lacking protein 2nd meal so 500g beef, 3 rashers of bacon, 80g cheese, ketchup. Couldn't finish all of it tbf, had about 4/5s of it.

Having mega problems sleeping through the night at the moment, been near 3 weeks in my new house, and EVERY night bar 2 that I've been up every couple of hours, and snacking on ****. Had a chocolate snowman and milk last night at 4am so going to have to get some BB friendly foods ready for these moments!

Cardio tonight. Legs tomorrow.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Train hard, eat big and get huge mate but most importantly STAY CONSISTENT !


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Milky said:


> Train hard, eat big and get huge mate but most importantly STAY CONSISTENT !


Consistency is on check this year. Got big plans physically, as well as personally and it's going to be the year to put in work and make things happen. 2012 was a bad year overall, my mindset was, aside from a few months at a time, not geared up, and for every step forward, there were always things missing that would knock me down or hold me back, and to top it off these were things that I had done myself so was in a pretty **** place and going around in circles :lol:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Belatedly subbing In, hard keeping track of your journals buddy!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Why have you abandoned carb back loading? Do you feel that it doesn't work well for you?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Bull Terrier said:


> Why have you abandoned carb back loading? Do you feel that it doesn't work well for you?


Carb Back Loading, requires a lot of effort to follow correctly.

Firstly, I like carbs, when I first started it was ok. I had free evenings to hammer down the high GI carbs, although I couldn't hit the 700g I needed to go by his plan. I was also training 4 days a week which suits CBL ok, however doing a 3 day split I don't think I'd be training enough to warrant it. I also like to feel full during the day. Eating less than 30g of carbs a day (this includes carbs from veg etc) was not only boring, but I feel that my immune system suffered. I got sick much easier, in fact, the only time I've really been ill was on CBL and I put this down to not having the chilli/garlic/ginger/onions that I would have in normal day to day meals.

I was also living off caffeine, which is fine, but I never felt that happy on the diet, and my gym suffered. While I put on weight, it wasn't muscle, it was water from the creatine I was on, and fat from the poor backloads and subpar workouts.

This year, I'm also not going to be able to dedicate time to the gym and hit 4 days a week. Similarly, with my diet, while during work I'll be able to follow it rigidly (almost time for chicken and rice meal 1 :lol: ) with other plans I have, having no carbs during the weekends etc will be nigh on impossible as I'll be eating on the go a lot, and plain chicken, cheese, meats, nuts etc, just won't cut it on their own, particularly if I'm not having any carbs in the evenings either.

I didn't see any change on 4 weeks of CBL, at least for the good, whereas with this I can tailor it as I'm going and drop carbs with 1 meal if I need to, so all in, I feel my new diet is better suited to my body, budget, lifestyle etc


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

faultline said:


> Belatedly subbing In, hard keeping track of your journals buddy!


 :lol: yeah sorry mate, there had to be the obligatory new years journal :lol:

After the end to CBL/Creatine journal being so shocking, 2013 is the year to redeem myself. Will do this 12 weeks journal to see what really can be done, see how the cardio affects me, get my fitness up, get my business on track, be the best I can and the happiest I can be.

Happy New Years by the way bud! Hope you're feeling better now, some horrible bugs going about.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Hope u had a good new years too mate, you sound ready to step it up this year!

I'm bug free At last, just getting back Into it this week....


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

faultline said:


> Hope u had a good new years too mate, you sound ready to step it up this year!
> 
> I'm bug free At last, just getting back Into it this week....


Good to hear you're fixed :lol:

100% on this. I'm not one to say New Years, new starts really, but 2012 was that bad, and everyone around me was saying the same thing. Combine that with the gym shutting etc I thought sod it may as well. Then NYE something popped up that I'd been fringe thinking about, and given me a kick in the nuts to get moving on it so it's all coming at the same time.

The last time I did something for NYE, I also stuck at it pretty much, that being the gym.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Legs beasted. Shocked I wasn't sick. Will update lifts etc when I get to a laptop. Strength has dropped but feel much better eating a shed load. Have a good weekend all!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Doms last night n today is insane. So much for running although I'm gonna give it a go. Bodyfat levels aren't great at all. Will update tomorrow.

Also discovered Aldi. Compared to Tesco the savings are mental and chicken quality is really good.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

How bad do I want this. Looking for excuses will get me nowhere. Mile done in 9.09 then 22 towel chins. Fasted. Gtf in!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

empzb said:


> Carb Back Loading, requires a lot of effort to follow correctly.
> 
> Firstly, I like carbs, when I first started it was ok. I had free evenings to hammer down the high GI carbs, although I couldn't hit the 700g I needed to go by his plan. I was also training 4 days a week which suits CBL ok, however doing a 3 day split I don't think I'd be training enough to warrant it. I also like to feel full during the day. Eating less than 30g of carbs a day (this includes carbs from veg etc) was not only boring, but I feel that my immune system suffered. I got sick much easier, in fact, the only time I've really been ill was on CBL and I put this down to not having the chilli/garlic/ginger/onions that I would have in normal day to day meals.
> 
> ...


mate you now when you say 700g carbs for backload, can you tell me where this figure comes from? seems alot


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Little_Jay said:


> mate you now when you say 700g carbs for backload, can you tell me where this figure comes from? seems alot


It does sound, and is alot of carbs. They also have to be high GI carbs which makes it even harder!

I've run a link to the E-Book that I nicked from Ausbuilts journal.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-kM1H1huuQwTHpRbmY4aXhDc0U/edit?pli=1

700g is what he says I should be consuming for a target weight of 200lbs IIRC.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

empzb said:


> 2013 - New Year, new begginings and all that....
> 
> 2012 was an up and down year for me mentally and physically. From the point of being near suicidal and depressed, to being massively happy and making huge steps and investments in my future. In training I've hit lots of personal bests, improved drastically, lost a lot of it form stress and illness, and rebounded again, only to drop a lot of it again in the last couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


Good luck, I think I have the same boxers as you by the way lol


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Primarni boxers mate - wannabe Ed Hardy haha.

Got access to a laptop so going to throw up my routine.

Hack Squat - Leg Raise superset

180lbs x 20

90lbs x 20

270lbs x 12

120lbs x 12

320lbs x 6

180lbs x 6

Quads were burning like fvck already :lol:

Then Leg Press:

360lbs x 16

450lbs x 12

500lbs x 8

Ham Curls:

135 x 29

180 x 14

225 x 8

Calve Raises:

90kg x 8, shake off, then 8, then 6

90kg x 8, shake off, then 8

90kg x 8

Didn't even have the energy to do SLDL, although I also didn't have my gloves so will be taking them next time. My friend is meant to be coming tomorrow for the upper day so hopefully can give it a good beasting. Focus on volume and pump I think for chest as before I was working more on strength but haven't seen that much growth to date.

Today's food intake will be a bit shaky....going to try and make up for lack of protein tonight as I've been out and about all morning just having a whey shake to keep me going.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Stairs are my enemy.

On the + side. Upper body smashing later with a buddy and just hammering down 230g chicken and rice. Gorgeous stuff.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

dutch_scott said:


> Why the overkill on chicken? Why do u feel u need 230g chicken at your level of muscle mass mate?


I really don't know. I always hear 2 schools of thought, one from the likes of @weeman where I remember him saying eat a load of protein (ok I'm not on AAS so won't utilise it as well) and then others saying 1.5g per kg of bodyweight and up the carbs. What amound would you recommend?

I know in the past I've felt like I've grown better on higher P levels, however it's more placebo as I've never run lower P levels once I've seen the scales drop a bit.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Why the overkill on chicken? Why do u feel u need 230g chicken at your level of muscle mass mate?


Wouldn't this depend on what the rest of his diet was like?

I agree with what he said about getting differing opinions, most people will tell us to eat, eat, eat!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

dutch_scott said:


> No he does not have the lbm to utilise 250+ G protein however he trains
> 
> U absorb 100% of all u eat but the anabolic process is determined by skeletal mass and damage and he simply could grow on 150g of chicken and upping carbs to counter calories
> 
> Plus high protein is bad for kidneys and sorry but health comes first


Morning Scott, so assuming I need circa 3kcals to grow, I'd need to have a macro split of:

Protein: 150 / 150 non training = 600 cals

Carbs: 330g = 1320 cals

Fat: 120g = 1080 cals

kcals: 3,000

Seems fine. Although I'll struggle to feel like I'm eating enough with that protein amount. That's a few meals and a shake for me at the moment.

Then again, if you say that's the way Scott, as I respect what you say, and if you suggest this, I'll give it a shot for 12 weeks and health is more important as you say. Let me know if that marco split looks ok and I'll play around with my diet!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Had a couple of free samples from Bulk Powders of the flapjacks they're selling.



So, thought I'd try the chocolate first as I've got memories in my head of one I had on the weekend still fresh.

Packaging is plain in comparison - but that's expected from a bulk supplier.

Opened it up, and I liked the look of them. Not just plain looking oats, or completely chocolate covered.

Taste wise, I've always found pre-packaged bars to be a combination of very chewy, very sickly, very artificial, very expensive, very heavy.

These, had quite a nice consistency. They were still chewy, although not bad in comparison to most and if your teeth are sensitive like mine, I'd probably not bother with bars that often, however the taste was nice. Not overpowering, but not completely tasteless. It did feel a bit bland towards the end though, and the chocolate flavoured was dampened by the oats used.

The closet thing I can compare it to taste wise, is chocolate porridge (as common as that is!). It tastes nicer than most bars I've tried, but I wouldn't invest in a bulk purchase as the taste is nothing out of the ordinary, and they're too chewy for me.

I'll throw a review up of the other sample once I've tried it.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

That's pretty much the macros I'm working on at the mo, hope it does the job.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Monkey skeleton said:


> That's pretty much the macros I'm working on at the mo, hope it does the job.


Thanks matey, well I'll give it a shot and see how I get on. Time to research more foods that I can eat :lol:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

empzb said:


> Thanks matey, well I'll give it a shot and see how I get on. Time to research more foods that I can eat :lol:


I prefer it as it allows me to eat more fruit, which increases the amount of antioxidants, vit's and minerals I take in a day.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Subbed 

Nice review for The Protein Works :thumb:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I prefer it as it allows me to eat more fruit, which increases the amount of antioxidants, vit's and minerals I take in a day.


Exactly the line route I was looking at buddy, I'm going to have to play around as carbs tend to make me crash quite easily.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

R0BLET said:


> Subbed
> 
> Nice review for The Protein Works :thumb:


Thanks fella. I see you got rep status too! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

empzb said:


> Thanks fella. I see you got rep status too! :thumbup1:


I did thanks mate  It was the Lemon shortcake that got me :tongue:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Subbed :thumb:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

YummyMummy said:


> Subbed :thumb:


Thanks 

@R0BLET - lemon shortcake is a good'un! Nice and refreshing!

Think the DAA is kicking in, skin is noticable worse already. Was hoping it would stay clear until after my interview next week but o well.

Going for some shisha later with a mate for a catch up and to scope out potential competition for a new venture, probably grab a quick tiny curry too :lol: then job and some towel chins / kettle bell work later.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

what do you mean by skin getting worse pal, as in spots?

also bad move with the shisha! i think nicotine not only is bad for protein synthesis but also lowers testosterone


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

So whats your lifts like fella?

I may of missed it?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

DigIt said:


> what do you mean by skin getting worse pal, as in spots?
> 
> also bad move with the shisha! i think nicotine not only is bad for protein synthesis but also lowers testosterone


Yeah spots matey. DAA makes them flare up badly for me.

I know, it's a rare occasion now. I owned a shisha lounge for over 2 years and also am starting up a shisha events company offering indoor and outdoor shisha services. I've cut down a lot, was on 2 a day average, but now it's once ever week or so. Also looking to distribute e-shishas so going to be a busy year. Taking some drive and motivation from those like Scott Francis / Alexander on work rate, drive, determination and making 2013 a big year!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

ash1981 said:


> So whats your lifts like fella?
> 
> I may of missed it?


They're pretty bad - someone on another journal thought I should be lifting a lot more for my size :lol:

Anyway, yesterday, had a mate come along, although he ended up having a headache and a cough that sounded worse than a lifelong smokers so he couldn't go as hard as I'd hoped!

DB Chest Press:

55lbs each hand x 15

70lbs x 9

70lbs x 6

45lbs x 10 slow controlled negatives

45lbs x 8 as above

Bodyweight Dips

10

8

8

7

Seated Row

70kg x 20

85kg x 7

75kg x 7

60kg x 9

30kg x 30

Tricep pull downs

70kg x 9

70kg x 5 - 50kg x 6

60kg x 10

20kg x 30

Seated DB shoulders:

30lbs x 10

30lbs x 10

25lbs x 6

^^ DB shoulders have barely increased since I started lifting :lol:

Pec Dec

110kg x 18

130kg x 10

Couldn't fit in a last set or deadlifts as my mate literally was heaving and needed to leave (he was driving).

My PBs since I started training were.

Leg Press:

600lbs x 8

Deadlifts

170kg x 2

Bench:

77.5kg x 5

Hack Squats:

400lbs x 10 (IIRC)

Hoping to get near all of these lifts (aside from Deadlifts which I don't think I'll be hitting after 12 weeks).


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

empzb said:


> Yeah spots matey. DAA makes them flare up badly for me.
> 
> I know, it's a rare occasion now. I owned a shisha lounge for over 2 years and also am starting up a shisha events company offering indoor and outdoor shisha services. I've cut down a lot, was on 2 a day average, but now it's once ever week or so. Also looking to distribute e-shishas so going to be a busy year. Taking some drive and motivation from those like Scott Francis / Alexander on work rate, drive, determination and making 2013 a big year!


i didn't think there could be ANY sides from daa wow. i can't wait to start my turbo test cycle now. at least you know it's working and your test levels are increasing mate

yeah i thought that was u haha, new avi? i've told you about the protein synthesis before with shisha in your thread about opening up a new business.wish u all the best with your goals this year mate i also have high hopes and can't wait to get into the swing of things again


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning mate, chest, tri's back and shoulders in the same session?

Is this normal or just getting back into it after the new year?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

DigIt said:


> i didn't think there could be ANY sides from daa wow. i can't wait to start my turbo test cycle now. at least you know it's working and your test levels are increasing mate
> 
> yeah i thought that was u haha, new avi? i've told you about the protein synthesis before with shisha in your thread about opening up a new business.wish u all the best with your goals this year mate i also have high hopes and can't wait to get into the swing of things again


Its definately something I've noticed running it before. My skin isn't the clearest, but I notice it flairs up more when taking DAA. One thing I would say, in terms of muscle building I didn't notice any affect due to DAA before. My mood was better, and strength went up (although possibly due to a new split at the same time), and I could put Peter North to shame at times :lol: but in terms of it replicating synthetic test I don't think DAA will have that effect. From memory while it does increase test, it doesn't increase free test that is used for muscle building thus why it's used more during PCT rather than as a stand alone BB sup.

Yeah changed the smiley face one :lol: had been that for a year or so n had to be done. I know  *hangs head in shame :lol: ) but I have cut down a shedload and it will only be done at social occasions now the lounge has shut and I'm focussing on events n eshishas. Appreciate the best wishes, 2013 will be a good year! Hope you hit your goals as well - positive mindset - focus - when you have the drive you'll suceed.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

R0BLET said:


> Morning mate, chest, tri's back and shoulders in the same session?
> 
> Is this normal or just getting back into it after the new year?


Morning buddy!

Yezzir!

Before I changed I was doing either a Back/Bi - Leg - Chest/Tri split, or a single muscle group a day. As a natty, I found training Back/Bi - Legs - Chest/Tri that my muscles would be battered. Literally would blitz them hard once a week, and found that during the other days I would suffer. Weights would be even lower than they are now as supporting muscles - eg: on bench my shoulders would be pranged from Back/Bi day, than if I needed them to support I couldn't bring them in to play on other days to their full potential.

Doing one group a day, I found that dedicating time to that was hard.

For both I was training like I was on AAS. Smashing muscles until I could not do one more rep. Massive pumps, but in terms of growth and strength I found recovery took a lot longer and it would hinder other sessions.

Then I saw a split that @simonthepieman was using. 4 days, upper routine 1, legs routine 1, upper routine 2, legs routine 2. Essentially you hit the muscle groups in these areas but only do one or two exercises for each or varying reps. Strength literally shot up. 18kg on bench (a lot for me!) 20kg odd on seated rows, triceps maxing out the pushdown machine.

I found my muscles were getting a more even stimulation so not regressing. I also found I wouldn't overtrain any muscle to a point of taking too long to repair and also that my CNS felt better and I enjoyed going to the gym again - my mood overall was far more energized. Seeing strength or rep increases on everything hitting PB's every session probably helped.

Only thing I did find is my legs need a hard session to grow, thus why I've changed it to 1 hard day (works out that I can't make more days in the gym too).

This year, I'm changing volumes etc, last time around I focussed a bit more on strength than BB, while I put on a decent amount of muscle and my shape changed so we'll see how this goes.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

empzb said:


> Morning buddy!
> 
> Yezzir!
> 
> ...


Still looks like a lot of volume to me, I'm trying mr piemans 4 day upper/lower split too, and agree I feel like I'm in a permanent state of repair and hopefully growth, rather than smashing the muscles to bits and slowly recovering in time for the next session.

I notice you said your shoulder press has hardly improved, this might be because it follows bench, etc. I barely look for improvements in my secondary exercises anymore, as long as my primary ones are going up.

Check out my journal, mate "get strong or die trying" will be interesting to compare routines and resusts.

Impressive leg presses and deadlifts, though mate, blow mine out the water!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Still looks like a lot of volume to me, I'm trying mr piemans 4 day upper/lower split too, and agree I feel like I'm in a permanent state of repair and hopefully growth, rather than smashing the muscles to bits and slowly recovering in time for the next session.
> 
> I notice you said your shoulder press has hardly improved, this might be because it follows bench, etc. I barely look for improvements in my secondary exercises anymore, as long as my primary ones are going up.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm changing it slightly to include a bit more volume so the muscle gets different sorts of shocks (not too much though still so that body parts are battered for days - well aside from legs!). Whether it will work I don't know, but we'll see.

I'll go check out and sub to the journal buddy.

Thanks - that was PBs from various stages though, the Leg Press should be easy to hit again. Deadlifts I'm not too sure on though, really need to improve my grip so also bought some grippers to see if that helps build up the strength.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

glad to hear i've been some help to you. Thanks for the mention


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

simonthepieman said:


> glad to hear i've been some help to you. Thanks for the mention


Not just me by the sounds of it, hell I'm advising newbies to do that split thats how much I advocate it now. :thumb:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'd still recommend a complete newbie to do starting Strength or strong lifts before, but nice to know i'm helping people


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

2nd review of the Strawberry flapjacks from Bulk Powders.



These were much better imo than the chocolate. No where near as chewy or harsh on the teeth. The flavour was good, not a fresh juicy strawberry taste, more of a manufactured strawberry flavour but not unpleasant like other strawberry bars that get sickly. These were quite moreish and there was no problem polishing it off. If you're in the market for a bulk bar I'd try a sample of these to see what you think.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Updated diet I've come up with...

7.30am - Breakfast

1000mg VIT C

1000mg Glucosamine

2000mg Cod Liver Oil

6g DAA

1 x Banana = 105 cals / 27g carbs / 1g p

30g Whey = 120 cals / 2g carbs / 25g p / 2g f

200ml semi skimmed milk = 100 cals / 10g carbs / 7g p / 4g f

35g ground almonds = 200 cals / 7g carbs / 7g P/ 18g f

*TOTAL: 525 cals / 46g carbs / 39g P / 24g F*

9:30am - Snack

45g porridge = 170 cals / 30g carbs / 5g P / 4g F

30g blueberries/mixed fruit/apricots = 20 cals / 5g carbs

25g cashews = 145 cals / 2g carbs / 5g p / 12g fat

*TOTAL: 335 cals / 37g carbs / 10g P / 16g F*

12:30pm - Lunch

100g chicken breast = 200 cals / 30p / 3.5g F

125g rice (cooked weight) = 194 cals / 40g carbs / 4p / 2g F

*TOTAL: 394cals / 40g C / 34g P / 5.5g F *

2:30pm - Snack

2 slices of brown bread = 140g carbs / 30g carbs / 5g P / 1g F

60g cheese =242 cals/ 1g carbs / 14g P / 20g F

*TOTAL: 382cals / 31g C / 19g P / 21g F *

4:30pm - Coffee

5:00pm - Preworkout/Pre-drive home

40g Whey = 120 cals / 4g carbs / 30p / 3.5g fat

35g ground almonds = 202 cals / 7g carbs / 7g p/ 18g fat

100/200mg caffeine on training days when needed.

*TOTAL: 322 cals / 11g carbs / 37g P / 21.5g F*

8:00pm - Dinner

120g ham/chicken/turkey/beef 150cals / 30p / 7g fat

1 sweet potato = 110 cals / 20g carbs 2p

Veg

This meal will change but will now be low protein/medium carbs/ medium fats.

*TOTAL: 400 cals / 30g carbs / 30g P / 15g F*

11:00pm - Pre Bed

25g Whey - 100 cals / 1.5g carbs / 20g P / 1.5g F

50g oats - 170 cals / 30g carbs / 5g P / 4g F

*TOTAL: 270 cals / 31.5g carbs / 25g P / 5.5g F*

Training days I'll be having Lucozade and a post workout shake too so will be over 200g on these days.

Thoughts guys and girls? @Monkey skeleton

I've also noticed these last few days, since upping the carbs my energy is all over the place. Carbs make me crash badly which is why I had lower carbs and higher protein before. I had a nice burrito based meal yesterday, about 50g carbs in total and the whole afternoon I struggled to stay awake until I had a coffee and that helped.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks spot on mate, puts my diet to shame, that's for sure!

The tiredness youre getting might just be due to your body getting used to a change in diet, and hopefully should settle down. I wouldn't have thought the carbs would be causing you to crash as they're mostly low gi and you're consuming them with protien and fat which should further slow down their digestion.

Good work, fella!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

more meat less whey, i only see two meat meals?

do you not eat eggs mate?

also the thread is called 'clean bulking' why have you got "make the rest of fat up with junky treats" :lol:

avocado(i see you like fruit). fish. meat. eggs. evoo. peanutbutter. cheese. milk. get your fat from GOOD sources fat is so important as a natural trainer mate :thumbup1:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

DigIt said:


> more meat less whey, i only see two meat meals?
> 
> do you not eat eggs mate?
> 
> ...


Who doesn't like cake and chocolate to make up a calorie shortfall :lol: updated it now!

That's a fair point. I included the porridge as a solid meal too. I really have two options, one to drop the porridge meal, and put back in 2 chicken meals and rice, but carbs are lower doing that and protein higher again. I could bring lunch forward, and have a cheese sandwhich on brown bread to up the fats and carbs more thinking of it and then drop a little bit of whey from the pre-drive home drink.

I do eat eggs, as part of the evening meal depending on what I'm doing I'll included them but I can't do them in shakes, and cooking at work isn't really an option - I could microwave but would prefer my chicken meal.

Upping fats is fine, I left about 20g fats lower as I'll be snacking on nuts, cheesestrings etc but it's the carbs I'm finding trouble increasing without increasing protein as well. I've updated the diet I posted mate - just with revised macros with a cheese sarnie added. Works out better and hits my macros, I'll drop the whey in my shakes and up the oats a touch too.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Went for a mile run last night and just did some towel chins and incline press ups. Mile in 9.27 - bit worse than previously, although I stopped before the end of the mile not realising! Lungs weren't rattling or coughing anywhere near as badly as the first run.

Results from the previous leg session - had DOMS running but forgot about them after the first 500 metres and was more worried about the lungs :lol: legs were sore today.

Hack squat - Leg press superset

200lbs x 20 - 90lbs x 20

290lbs x 12 - 135lbs x 14

330lbs x 7 - 180lbs x 6.5

Leg Press:

380lbs x 20

470lbs x 12

500lbs x 8

Ham Curls:

150lbs x 29

195lbs x 13

240lbs x 6

Calve Raises:

100kg x 8 - shakes offs x 2 + 8 reps

100kg x 8 + 2 shake offs

90kg x 12

SLDL:

60kg x 12

90kg x 10

90kg x 10

Hitting upper #1 tonight and hopefully having my mate come along. My shoulder and elbow feels a bit sore today so will see how that feels later.


----------

